# Rise



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

My eightieth today so I get a rise of 25pence a week,can any of you learned gentlemen explain to me the logic of this rise?.


----------



## Denis Picot (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mate And I Wish You Many More.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, I'm not bright enough to explain that to you but here's wishing you many more great years! Happy birthday Mr Martin!

Cheers! (Pint)


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy birthday, i suppose every 4 weeks you could put it on the lottery, you never know it could be lucky. 'cueball44'


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

E.Martin said:


> My eightieth today so I get a rise of 25pence a week,can any of you learned gentlemen explain to me the logic of this rise?.


doh!!! don't you know anything, it's to help you pay your taxes.
hope you have a long and happy life and make sure you spend what's left, every last penny of it, happy birthday.
(Thumb)


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Happy brithday and Lang mae er Lum reek.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy birthday Mr Martin, do you get another rise at 85 or 90?


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

E.Martin said:


> My eightieth today so I get a rise of 25pence a week,can any of you learned gentlemen explain to me the logic of this rise?.


No but dont spend it all in one shop, Happy Birthday.


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes. It is to remind you folk of such advanced age with the faculty of memory still intact, that the politicians still care about you. You know, elections and all that. Duuh!!(*))
Happy birthday, Mr. Martin. 
barrinoz.


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

E.Martin said:


> My eightieth today so I get a rise of 25pence a week,can any of you learned gentlemen explain to me the logic of this rise?.


Nope im afraid the logic of this escapes me too ,but heres a good thing we have $2 shops here where you can buy all sorts of wonderful things made in China in the sweatshops there which as we all know we have to support,I was thinking that if you saved up this largesse dispensed by the UK govt for ,lets see ,the rate of exchange for the British escudo against our South Pacific yen is 6 to 1 so...2 months or so and send it to me i can get you a mug with "Worlds greatest Grandad on it "hows that i cant say fairer than that..

Mate your doing well ,forget those ******s in office and enjoy your day,Happy Birthday,
Cheers the noo,Alex


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you gentlemen for your birthday wishes,included in my prezzies are three bottles of Rum,so any of you passing my humble abode knock on the door,come in, lets swing the lantern and have a tot or two.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

I wanted to buy an air ticket to join you after your kind invitation but my wife insisted a bottle of rum would be cheaper. Well at least I scored a bottle of rum! I have no idea how I slipped that one by her but, hey, who's complaining?!

So here's to you Mr Martin! Cheers! (Pint)


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

I have been living well since my 25 pence a week increase in May,since then I had a phone call from the National Pension that are paying me £23 too much and have been over paying me since I started drawing my pension in 1996.
I met up with one of their agents who explained to me all the facts and I have not got to pay it back as it was their fault,all I can say about that is "Cheers".
I am thinking about going to the Human Rites to fight my case as when they deduct £23 I will not be able to live the way I have been accustomed to.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

My wife has been retired and drawing her State pension for over 13 years. 

Last November she received a tax demand for nearly a grand for unpaid taxes for the last two years. The reason given was that they claimed she had not notified HMRC of the fact that she was drawing her State pension and so they had not been deducting tax. The reason that the sum was (relatively) small was that they could only go back 2 years.

Fortunately my wife is a meticulous keeper of records and hoarder of do***ents and was able to produce Tax Coding Notices from prior to 2005 which stated that the tax code issued took into account her State pension. So they *had* known about her pension arrangements but had forgotten to include the information during some computer update and so no longer recognised her entitlement. 

It took me several months of letter writing (each HMRC response came from a different office than the previous letter) before they admitted that the error was theirs and, under the terms of extra-statutory concession ESCA19, they granted her relief from the tax demand. The reason was that the error was in no way the fault of the taxpayer (i.e. by failing to notify) and HNRC were solely to blame, at which point HMRC can "grant relief" from the responsibility of paying tax on the earnings under consideration. 

Note that, even though they had failed to do their job and collect the correct amount of tax based on the information given them by my wife and by the administrators of her NHS pension, HMRC were entitled to demand that money years after the event. It was within their discretion to grant (or not grant) her relief from payment.

You spend your time providing information about your income to HMRC, your employer or pension provider spends their time providing more information about your income and then, if HMRC make any mistakes, you are liable for the consequences.

I never wanted to join the bloody system in the first place and only contribute because it is compulsory and all the policemen are bigger than me. (Jester)


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mr Martin, Lowestoft great place, really nice people and good fishermen from there.

all the best
Hughesy(Thumb)


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Ron A couple of years ago I had a vat man explain that if any revenue service found a fault in your records they could then go back three years to search for more. If god forbid they did find something the search could go back a further three years and they could do this forever.
This guy was checking my books and found a "technical error" which was logged to go into the books that day, one of mine had found it, still he entered it as a penalty and I had to pay that amount seperately from everything else.
He also would not take anything, water, tea, coffee, food in case anyone thought I was trying to bribe him.

E Martin
Happy birthday on your 80th.

Don


----------

